# Skinks and scorps.



## Tipsylama (Aug 21, 2011)

Well after a wet and horrible past few months in southern Victoria the sun have decided to become abit more permanent, which means all the critters are starting to emerge from there long slumbers, so today i decided to go for abit of a trip to a place called 7 acre rock which was burnt badly on black Saturday,Today on my adventure i encountered several southern water skinks and a tiger snake, these i did not manage to photograph .

But here is what i did manage to get pictures of.

First off is this little skink, not sure what he is I.D?









Next is a nest of baby scorpions i found under a rock , very pleased about this find 
There was 9 under the rock in total but i couldn't manage to get them all in one picture,








And lastly this awesome fella,an aggressive little land Yabby.




Now a couple of habitat shots.









Hope you all enjoy these pictures, Tell me if i can improve my posts in anyways as im still relatively new here and ide appreciate the help


----------



## Enlil (Aug 21, 2011)

Thankyou for sharing, you did well today.
Glen.


----------



## richoman_3 (Aug 21, 2011)

very nice!

the scorps are lychas sp.


----------



## Tipsylama (Aug 21, 2011)

thanks for the replies guys, it was a great day out.


----------



## jordo (Aug 23, 2011)

Pretty sure it's Niveoscincus coventryi. 7 acre rock doesn't come up in google, can you give the name of the nearest town?


----------



## eipper (Aug 23, 2011)

Jordo,

It is very similar to both coventryi and some pops of metallicus....but i would like to see a shot showing the prefrontals.

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## jordo (Aug 23, 2011)

That's true. The only coventryi I've seen was a DOR specimen. It had very rainbow coloured reflective scales, whereas all the metallicus have just reflected white. 
Have you noticed this? Might be another good way to key them.


----------



## eipper (Aug 23, 2011)

nah I have had a rainbow reflection from a number of metallicus.

Cheers


----------



## Tipsylama (Aug 23, 2011)

The closest town would have to be powelltown where i live, it takes about 20minutes to get up there from were i am.
Thanks for the comments guys  keep them coming.


----------



## Treknotechelaps (Aug 24, 2011)

Good work mate, thinkin bout heading out that way this spring or summer to get a few photos of some herps.
A tricky 1 with the ID of the skink, somethings telling me its a Metallic but could be a Coventry, their patterns are very similar and differnet populations vary. The head shape is telling me its a Metallic, Coventrys have a more smoothed-out outline to the head, without the snout being less distinctive.


----------



## cwebb (Aug 25, 2011)

awesome photo of the yabby!


----------



## Tipsylama (Aug 25, 2011)

I was hoping for another good weekend this week but it has ended in rain :| so doesn't look like i will have another thread up or reptiles anyway, might take some frog pictures again


----------



## dihsmaj (Aug 28, 2011)

I went up to 7 acre rock today, didn't find a single thing.


----------



## Tipsylama (Aug 28, 2011)

Really? what a shame , and sorry for the pictures being deleted somthing happened to my photobucket account :|


----------

